# Field next to roost



## Vikings1 (Jan 28, 2005)

That's right. I am one of those evil NRs.

We had scouted a field this year that held ducks and geese for 3 days. So the 4th morning we were setting up dekes in that field. We found that we were about 500 yards or so from a roost. But didn't know it until we were already unloading gear.

We didn't disturb the roost but did still setup in the field. We got some shooting after they got up to feed.

Was that wrong? We didn't sneak the roost but wasn't sure if we were to close to the roost to screw it up for others.

Thanks.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

There isn't anything wrong with it as long as you didnt hit the roost lake.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You would know you were screwed with the first shot that was fired.On a calm day that one shot might cause the birds to erupt out of there in one big wave.I have saved spots,such as the one you found,for a really windy day,with the wind coming from the roost towards the field you were in.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

500 yards is to close in my book no matter what. I always hunt fields that are 1/2 mile or further away. You taking to big of chance setting up so close. Just my .02


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

If that was the only spot you had, I could see hunting there, It happened once this fall to a group of us up along the canadian border, drive out to setup and the backside of the field is bordered by a mile and a half long slough/lake and we were up the creek from the get go, managed to shoot a half a dozen geese and almost 20 ducks but if one has a choice I would recommend setting up further away than 500 yards, cause when you get out of the truck in the dark of morning and you can hear alot of birds on the wing already that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

500 yards is over a 1/4 mile away. Not knowing the situation and the hunting area you where in I would not lose much sleep over it. I hunt one place similar to this type of set up without disturbing the roost. We hunted that field 8 different times that fall giving it a break for 3-4 days at a time.

The big reason the roost remained OK was that no one was allowed to hunt the water.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I always hunt on a field abouto 300 yards from the roost and we've never scared the geese off of it. My opinion, if you're killin geese then don't worry about it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Plus the lay of then land had ALOT to do with it to. If the field are really hilly you could do it, but if you are in the bottom of a valley at the same level with the roost you are screwed.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Lay of the land plus the wind. If u are set up downwind with a good nodak "breeze" I weigh that into the situation. Slap a hill between the roost and the hunting spot and i'll think a little more into hunting that spot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Dogger said:


> Lay of the land plus the wind. If u are set up downwind with a good nodak "breeze" I weigh that into the situation. Slap a hill between the roost and the hunting spot and i'll think a little more into hunting that spot.


Couldn't have put it better, IMO.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

dlip said:


> There isn't anything wrong with it as long as you didnt hit the roost lake.


if u hunt too close to the roost the geese will not go back to that roost, just because you are not actually hunting the roost doesn't mean you cant spook the birds out of it for good.


----------

